# String Hochzahlen darstellen



## s1d (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
mal eine kleine Frage ist es möglich in einem String Hochzahlen darzustellen 
Bsp:
a², a³ usw.
allerdings würde ich gern die Hochzahl als Variable einsetzen, ist sowas möglich. Habe schon gegooglet SuFu aber nix gefunden.
Weiß jemand mehr?
Mfg
s1d


----------



## Wildcard (15. Mai 2008)

Dafür gibt es keine Zeichen, sondern Auszeichnungssprachen wie zB MathML


----------



## SlaterB (15. Mai 2008)

für die 2 und 3 gibts das aber schon, für den Rest nicht


```
public class Test
{
    public static void main(String[] args)
        throws Exception
    {
        System.out.println("a²");
        System.out.println((int)'³');
    }
}
```


----------



## Marco13 (15. Mai 2008)

Was heißt "in einem String"? Ein String (ganz grob) eine Menge von char's, oder auch elektrische Ladungen irgendwo im Speicher des PCs. Wenn du z.B. auf einem JLabel einen String _darstellen_ willst, kannst du HTML verwenden. An der Konsole geht das aber nicht.


----------



## s1d (15. Mai 2008)

Beispiel Programm:

```
int a = 3 //Basis
int b = 3 //Exponent

String s;
System.out.println(s);
//Soll ausgeben 3³
```
Jetzt möchte ich das aber allgemein machen, er nimmt "automatisch" die Zahlen die in a und b gespeichert werden und setzt sie übereinander.
Das geht nicht?


----------



## SlaterB (15. Mai 2008)

ja, die ersten Antworten waren so undeutlich  , daher nochmal:

für ² und ³ geht das, dessen ASCII-Code kannst du ja berechnen,
für allen anderen Hochzahlen gibt es sowas in einem String nicht, weder in Java noch sonstwo


----------



## s1d (15. Mai 2008)

Ok jetzt sind auch meine Unklarheiten beseitigt ich danke euch
 :toll:  :toll:


----------

